# SEOUL | Seoul-incheon Airport extend | U/C



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
Seoul-incheon international airport second extend construction begin at september
At the moment site arranged construction begin.
Origianl first terminal and mini size second terminal connected with this new air port by underground Light transit. 
And Maglev train moving at October(connected airprot with city total 6 station)

:banana:


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This might be just as good if not better than Shenzhen terminal 3!


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

That is an incredibly beautiful terminal. If it were possible (I don't know if it is), I'd love to see the roof clad in solar panels or greenery. How awesome would it be to have a massive park on the airport roof to wait out layovers?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing!!!


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Since this is aviation-related and is also ICN realted can someone please merge this single page thread with the Incheon Airport * one?

* Which is at http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606465


----------



## seabeeman (May 8, 2012)

Whats the structure on the center? A hotel?


----------



## Aenelia (Jun 13, 2009)

Asiana Airlines will move all operations from the current terminal to this new one when it is completed. All Star Alliance partners will also follow.

But this is the first time that I see renders of the inside, do you have any other Inno? Im quiet interested in this.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

seabeeman said:


> Whats the structure on the center? A hotel?


^^
You right That is Hotel



http://www.ajunews.com/kor/view.jsp?newsId=20130730000587

Hyundai develop company selected as SEOUL-INCHEON AIRPORT underground train construction project.

Total 5.5㎞
Connected with first terminal and second and third terminal. Also conected with AREX and KTX station which is direct subway high speed train to SEOUL city.

completed at 2017


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

aquaticko said:


> THow awesome would it be to have a massive park on the airport roof to wait out layovers?


^^
brilliant idea!! But they will not allow sky roof park due to safety or security reason.
However i love to see roof park too.....


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## Aenelia (Jun 13, 2009)

MOAR:tyty:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Seoul-incheon airport's circulation Maglev train will be open this years.
0.8cm flooting from surface.
Unmanned system
1 step 6.1 km(open this years)
2 step 9.7km
3 step 37.4km


----------



## sjnieto (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice! they started construction on it?


----------



## sjnieto (Sep 12, 2012)

great design


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

sjnieto said:


> Nice! they started construction on it?


^^
Did You mean second air port extend project? If i understand correctly, answer is "not yet beginn". But pillar digging already start...
Official construction beginn at sept~ October..

-Maglev train construction finished.
-Highspeed train tunnel construction not yet begin.
-Whole extend airport construction not yet begin(but some pillar digging already)


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Awesome. I know why i love south korea.


----------



## NaRc0t1c (Aug 2, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

Can't wait to see it complete the recent years I have been in this airport it was awesome. The amp system are great and just great


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

TODAY CONSTRUCTION BEGIN


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Did they change the design? Its looks like they aren't building all of it. Built in phases?


----------

